# jiffy tuneup kit



## badland

Anyone in the Minot area know you can buy the carb kit for a jiffy model 30 auger? Also anyone tune them up around Minot? Thanks


----------



## dpx814

How old is your auger?


----------



## badland

late 80's


----------



## dpx814

The kit would either be for an AV520 Tecumseh engine unless it is really old and has a briggs and stratton. According to the Tecumseh website the Tecumseh dealer in Minot is Farmer's Union Oil. I'd check there as I'm not too familiar with that neck of the woods. If you are through Grand Forks however, the Garden Hut would have them and I'm sure they'd send one out for you if needed.


----------



## badland

The auger is a Tecumseh, when starting you have to prime the heck out of it and keep it primed during operation so I'm sure the carb needs a kit. Any way thanks for the info, I will get with them Thursday about it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cyrus

I am pretty sure Farmer Union can kit or clean your carb. Are you capable of doing it yourself? If so Manns automovtive now Hedahl's is the dealer for parts. Acme electric could / might also be able to put in a kit for you.

Sounds like dirty jets to me, but it wouldn't hurt to kit an older auger. I have the same auger and need to do mine also.

It's getting old having to pump the primer all the time to keep it running. I will kit my auger also when I have it a part.

When you get it running right and sharpen the blades you will think you have a new auger again.

Good luck on the ice...


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Two things to consider. Most times these engines only need kits if they are leaking fuel when you prime them. What yours sounds like is an engine in need of adjustment. 
A few years ago this was a hot topic on another site. I saved the instructions Jiffy posted then as he explained it well. I have adjusted a bunch of augers over the years for people. Even ones that just came from a shop from being tuned up!!!!!

Here they are!!!!

1) Take all restrictor caps OFF!!! They are nothing but problems!!!
2) Turn the idle screw (the left one) until it barely idles&#8230;I mean just barely idles&#8230;without any choke by the way!!
3) This you HAVE to do on the ice. Turn the Lean/Rich screw right&#8230;not too far mind you&#8230;because that could have bad results. Lets put it this way. Just turn it right until it "kind of " gets tight!!! That is the best way I can describe it.
4) Start cutting&#8230;.if it starts to "bog" down&#8230;.turn your RT screw to the left. Ever so slightly. Keep repeating this process until you auger "cuts like a champ". It will happen&#8230;I have NEVER found a Jiffy I can not "tune".
5) Make sure you change your spark plug and GAP it properly every year. Run SEAFOAM thru it ALL THE TIME&#8230;.. not just when you first start it. Put it in your oil and gas mixture. The mixture chart is on the bottle. 2 cycle engines are dirty!! It just helps to keep them clean!!

One other bit of advice is to switch to a hotter plug. For example my auger came with a CJ6 plug, I put a CJ8 in as a replacement. Plug length is the same, but the spark is hotter.

This helps in starting and running smoothly as well power. I suggest running synthetic oil as well in them. Optima is a good choice as well as AmsOil. Less smoke and cleaner burning which keeps the plug from fouling out.

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## MOB

It sounds like your carb is dirty / gummed up if you have to keep priming it to run. This is usually from not draining the fuel and running it out at the end of the season. Always drain the fuel and run the auger until it is completely out of gas at the end of the season. 
You can clean the carb by spraying carb cleaner into the intake while it is running. You'll need the help of a friend to make this easier. Jiffy augers usually have a cover over the carb intake that only permits air to enter from the top. You'll have to remove this cover to get a straight shot of carb cleaner in the intake. It will probably make the auger sputter or quit, but just resart and rev it up some while spraying. This will usually clean it with out having to disassemble the carb. Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## badland

After lookig alittle closer when priming fuel is leakng from the carb., so I ordered a kit. Every year I have put it away I have always just added gas additive to the tank, well guess from here on out I'll just run it out. I did spray some carb cleaner thru it, helped some. *Guys ,* *thanks for all the info.* Tim


----------

